# Long Cycles



## dudemanpp (Jul 29, 2007)

I need some help.

When I am BLD solving I can do CO, EO, and CP. But, I am not able to do EP. The cycles are just too long. Example (From Macky's Site): (1 7 9 12 11 4 5 8). How am I to manage these? What should I do? This is the only part I am having trouble with. Thanks for any help in advance.

Chris.


----------



## joey (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm not sure that I grasp what you are finding difficult. You simple solve it like CP, just with edges. So you would first setup 1 and 7. Then 9 and 12. etc.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 30, 2007)

I think he's having trouble remebering them joey. Chris although I dont use three cycle for edges I have done it before. Try breaking the cycle down into groups of numbers. I prefer 4 because it can then be remembered as a year. But thats just me. Give it a try!!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

joey said:


> I'm not sure that I grasp what you are finding difficult. You simple solve it like CP, just with edges. So you would first setup 1 and 7. Then 9 and 12. etc.


No, you would first setup 179, then 1-12-11, then 1-4-5 and then 1-8 and something to fix the parity with.

For memory you could make a little story:
You see a (=1) 79 (=7-9) year old woman give the two last edges of the cube (=12-11) to her 45 (=4-5) year old son and her 8 (=8) year old grandson.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jul 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> For memory you could make a little story:
> You see a (=1) 79 (=7-9) year old woman give the two last edges of the cube (=12-11) to her 45 (=4-5) year old son and her 8 (=8) year old grandson.



Oh! That makes a lot of sense. I've never tried a "story" but I'll try that and see if that helps. (I'm sure it will  )


----------



## dudemanpp (Jul 30, 2007)

I was almost able to do the Weekly competition 3x3x3 BLD but I was off by two "two edge switch" (the ones you fix with H or Z perm). I was absentminded and didn't recognize them in Memo. Your suggestion helped a lot.

"I(1) saw 7, 5 year olds eat/(8)ate 11 7-ups"


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't even go for speed. Just keep going over the cycle again and again and again... until you're positive you have it.


----------

